# Google Nexus 7 importieren



## B3RG1 (28. Juni 2012)

Hey zusammen,
ich habe vor mir das Nexus 7 zu importieren, denn es reicht für meine Bedürfnisse locker aus und dann erst bei dem Preis 
Allerdings hab ich noch ein paar Fragen und ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.
Nachdem im US Google Play Store nur an ameikanische Adressen versendet wird, muss ich mir wohl einen Borderlins-Account erstellen.
Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht??
Und zweitens ist der angegebene Preis von 199 respektive 249 $ inkl. der amerikanischen Mehrwertsteuer oder kommen da auch noch Steuern drauf??

Hoffe mir kann da jemand ein kurzes Feedback geben, will nämlich unbedingt zuschlagen


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2012)

Ich würde es in UK bestellen, da fällt kein Zoll an. Wobei ich nicht weiß ob es billiger ist hier steht mehr dazu:http://www.android-hilfe.de/nexus-7-forum/263879-google-nexus-7-verfuegbarkeit-preis-3.html

Solange du nicht in die USA fliegst es kaufst und wieder mitnimmst fällt afiak Zoll an.


----------



## B3RG1 (28. Juni 2012)

Okay danke, du weißt nicht zufällig wie es mit den Steuern ist?


----------



## hydro (28. Juni 2012)

Ich würde auch eins bestellen, vllt könnte man auch eine Sammelbestellung organisieren.


----------



## B3RG1 (28. Juni 2012)

Ich werde aber wohl noch warten bis erste Testberichte dazu da sind. 
Denn wenn's gravierende Fehler gibt, dann will ich sicher kein Vorbesteller im Ausland sein.
Wollte mich nur jetzt schon erkundigen, aber erst Mitte/Ende Juli bestellen, nachdem man da ja eigentlich die gröbsten Bugs ausschließen kann.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Ich würde auch eins bestellen, vllt könnte man auch eine Sammelbestellung organisieren.


 
Gibt es schon:Google nexus 7 Tablet (Sammelbestellung)
haben gerade nur den Preis erhöht.


----------

